# Iphone keeps gettind dups



## shaarog (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a friend who has had 4 iphones and all eventually develop some contact dups. He says he is not syncing with Itunes. Anyone know what the problem is? And if dups can be mass deleted with a Windows PC thru Icloud without having to pic each one. He has over 1000 contacts.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Is your friend still having an issue?


----------



## shaarog (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes he is.


----------



## Hoodie22 (Jan 20, 2019)

Check the emails signed into the device, if there's more than one account sign all of those out.
Other than that try and back up and restore.


----------



## shaarog (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you! Will give it a try.


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

I think it's possible that your friend clicked on "Import Contacts", which copies the contacts from the sim to the phone... and sometimes create dups.


----------

